# Solution for Ez-Cloner???



## KP419 (Aug 19, 2012)

I would like some input from some more experieced members about a good solution to use when using the ez-Cloner. How successful could just plain water be also?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 20, 2012)

This is an interesting question that will probably bring up some debate. I start with Clonex gel on the stems for about 30min before putting in cloner, then I use Clonex solution at about 2ml per liter of water and just about 3ml of Root66 in my bucket of water. My bro uses a 40slot EZ-Cloner and uses the same thing but at a different concentration than me. We have both found that keeping the solution at 78-80degrees seems to have the best results. I have also found that low level 3000K lighting also seems to help them root faster. We both typically have 95-100% success with this method. 

As far as just straight water? I have a buddy that uses a bubble cloner and only uses straight water with no cloning gel and has easily 90% success. I wouldn't do that myself but it works for him :confused2:


----------



## KP419 (Aug 20, 2012)

I do the same thing except i do not have the Clonex solution. I have just recently discovered that product and cant believe I have never seen it before but will purchase before next set of clones. I actually use a small amount of cloning gel into the resevoir along with a few tsp. of root66 with a success rate of about 75 to 85%. Not bad results but could definitely be better.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 21, 2012)

I think the Clonex solution is a benefit that adds to the overall health of the clones, but I feel like the real key to rooting success for me comes from cutting and scraping the bottom 1cm of the stem and then immediately dipping it in the gel and allowing it to sit for about 20-30min before turning on the sprayers in the cloner. I also found that the 78-80degree temp of water made a significant difference to my success rate and speed of rooting.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2012)

I use the clonex gel after splitting the bottom of the clone cut.  I do not scrape or score myself (cut straight up about 1/4-1/3 of an inch).  I do use a razor or cut the stem from the plant and cut the split on the bottom of the clone.  I also make sure there is at least one growth node that is put into the water.

i then quickly dip the clone in clonex gel.  Then put it in the round holder and place it in the cloner.  The spray is on when I do this, so it spends no time without having something on it.  I use Dyna Grow K-L-N in the cloner itself, per the directions.  It works real well.  I think I get close to 100% success rate.  I think this year was the first year I threw a clone away because it did not flower.  They were going into flower when I cut them, that might have been the reason, I don't know.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are the instructions and a cloning manual from EZ clone, if you follow these instructions, especialy the cloning guide you will have no problems. 

View attachment Instructions.pdf


View attachment CloningManual.pdf


----------

